# Axolotl!



## Tiggy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster. Initially I wanted to post this in the Canada sub forum, but I thought that might not be the best idea because I'm pretty sure that forum is for tarantula's only. 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone here knew where I could acquire an axolotl (either from a breeder or pet store)? I know there are places in the USA where they can be purchased, but none of those places ship to Canada from what I can tell. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tecnition4life (Jan 28, 2010)

I know Tarantulainc.com has some. Maybe not right now but they do get them in. Here in colorado there are tons of them at expos!


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 29, 2010)

http://brighton.gumtree.com/brighton/23/51253523.html

http://www.buy-axolotls.com/


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been interested in those for years.  If I finally do it, I'm going to do the best I can to be confident I buy Ambystoma Mexicanum, a true axolotl.  Otherwise, it will likely be a much more common species of Tiger salamander larva:wall:.  There are two more wild populations of Tiger salamanders I know of in the US that are sometimes referred to as axolotls since the adults are often neotenic, I'd love to have those too but they aren't available, pretty protected I think.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tecnition4life said:


> I know Tarantulainc.com has some. Maybe not right now but they do get them in. Here in colorado there are tons of them at expos!


are you talking about the RMRE?


----------



## Obelisk (Jan 29, 2010)

I see them for sale regularly in the classifieds section at kingsnake.com.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 29, 2010)

caudata.org classifieds- has alot of int'l members


----------



## Tiggy (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome guys! Thanks for all the great leads. I shall check them out!


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jan 29, 2010)

are they ussually captive bred?


----------



## Tiggy (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I know they show up in pet stores across the USA, so I imagine many if not all of those specimens would have been captive bred due to the fact that they are endangered in their native Mexico. 

Any axolotl I own would most definately be captive bred!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 2, 2010)

Chilobrachys said:


> are they ussually captive bred?


Most definitely.  These are rare even in their native range(2 "lakes") near Mexico City.  They're around- I wouldn't pay more than $30 for a juvenile/$40 for an adult.  Usually people that breed them can't get rid of them fast enough.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Feb 3, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Most definitely.  These are rare even in their native range(2 "lakes") near Mexico City.  They're around- I wouldn't pay more than $30 for a juvenile/$40 for an adult.  Usually people that breed them can't get rid of them fast enough.


Yup.
There is a guy here who has hundreds. They breed like crazy ... he was selling them at a recent reptile expo in Denver for $5.

-Brad


----------



## Tiggy (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish I lived in Denver.


----------

